# Lipstick color recommendation needed +



## Nikkilici0us (Apr 29, 2018)

Looking for something this color

I'm a bit more tan than she is


----------



## Beryl (May 9, 2018)

See site www.en.koreadepart.com they have these types of lip colors . Also see Reddit/Asianbeauty the sidebar has a link to more AB websites/shops.


----------

